# Super Macro



## calix041809 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello I want to share my macro shots using a reverse kitlens
canon EOS 450D + reverse 18-55mm kit







EXIF:http://www.flickr.com/photos/acecervantes/5366933352/meta/in/set-72157625701999829






EXIF:http://www.flickr.com/photos/acecervantes/5366319501/meta/in/set-72157625701999829

thanks for viewing..


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 22, 2011)

calix041809 said:


> Hello I want to share my macro shots using a reverse kitlens



Nice shots! did you use one of those fancy reversal adapters that you can control the aperture?


----------



## bycostello (Jul 22, 2011)

curious to know what a reverse kit is too...

nice pics though...


----------



## calix041809 (Jul 22, 2011)

thank you sir bycostello and sir dr croubie

here is the link of what reverse ring is.. 

http://photos.bahneman.com/Reviews/58mm_Reverse_Macro_Adapter/

me im using also a bucket meal for defusing light of the flash..


----------



## calix041809 (Jul 22, 2011)

i set my aperture manually in f11 and hold the DOF botton while holding the DOF botton i release the kitlens in the body so that the lens is set in the aperture f11 then i use a reverse kitlens adaptor and i put a bucket meal for a defuser to shoot im using the pop-up flash... hope you understand.. hehehe

see pic below:


----------



## calix041809 (Jul 22, 2011)

another share using kitlens power. hehehe

normal shot and reverse kitlens shot


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 22, 2011)

calix041809 said:


> i set my aperture manually in f11 and hold the DOF botton while holding the DOF botton i release the kitlens in the body so that the lens is set in the aperture f11



is that actually good for the lens? i read (i think in the lens manual) that removing the lens while the IS is active can break stuff so i've always been really careful to switch the camera off (even when changing manual lenses).
Have you had any problems removing the lens with the DOF active though?

i've got a reversal adapter 62mm to Pentacon Six mount, then a P6 to EF tilt adaptor (so you get the advantage of tilt), but never really used it much, i'll have to try it one day if i can get shots that good with it...


----------



## calix041809 (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont have any problem encountered in my lens while removing on my camera..  

if you want to build a super macro kitlens that can set a aperture just watch this: enjoy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW0cFk9d-P0


----------



## bycostello (Jul 22, 2011)

more amazing now i know how you are doing it... lens on back to front!!


----------



## calix041809 (Oct 7, 2011)

> more amazing now i know how you are doing it... lens on back to front!! Logged



yes.. lens on back to front

another sample of may super macro.













add me: my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/acecervantes/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice Job!!

Reversing a lens to make it a Macro is a trick that was common when I bought my first Canon SLR way back in the 1960,s. Those 50mm f/1.8 FL / FD lenses can be had for a song (I bought two for $10 each last week at local garage sales), and easily reversed with a inexpensive adapter. I still have some of the macro photos I took back then.

I do admire someone who is able to do good work with one, it does take a lot of care and patience due to the limited focus range.

I have a adapter, and sets of step up / step down rings and have tried it with many old manual lenses. You can freeze the aperture of a EF lens as the user described, but since old MF lenses with adjustable apertures are easily found for cheap, I haven't bothered.


----------



## devosphotography (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for viewing..


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my attempts with EOS 60D and 18-55mm reversed kit lens. Sorry it is a link, cannot find out how to post pictures. Anyway, tell me what you think.

http://500px.com/photo/3962296

http://500px.com/photo/3962368

When I can buy a macro adpater for this lens I will be able to do some insects e.t.c, but for now, my wathc seemed like a good subject.


----------



## revup67 (Feb 6, 2012)

Re: Calix

Nice job on diffusing the light which can be a big issue especially with insects such as Beetles with hard shells as their reflective properties can be troublesome.

I am amazed that the pop up flash (are you using FEC?) can actually burst light through that paper dish or perhaps I am misunderstanding how you have diffused and softened the light.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 6, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Re: Calix
> 
> Nice job on diffusing the light which can be a big issue especially with insects such as Beetles with hard shells as their reflective properties can be troublesome.
> 
> I am amazed that the pop up flash (are you using FEC?) can actually burst light through that paper dish or perhaps I am misunderstanding how you have diffused and softened the light.



it looks more like a plastic, so that will light up itself, unlike paper...


----------



## revup67 (Feb 6, 2012)

> it looks more like a plastic, so that will light up itself, unlike paper...



After closer inspection I do agree. This prompts me with another idea. I've got some clear Remo drum heads and white painted over clear drum heads that I should test out...hmm..ideas can be endless


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the plastic plate! Seems like every time I get an idea in this hobby it means getting the Visa card out. Refreshing to see that is not quite always the case.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 13, 2012)

calix041809 said:


> > more amazing now i know how you are doing it... lens on back to front!! Logged
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These pictures are amazing!


----------

